# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Περίεργο κύκλωμα σε κινητήρα ηλεκτρικής σκούπας

## kobi

Παιδιά καλησπέρα. Υπάρχει περίπτωση κινητήρας ηλεκτρικής σκούπαςνα είναι συνεχές? Άνοιξα μια και είχε ένα BT151

----------


## FILMAN

Όλες οι σκούπες έχουν κινητήρα universal. Η απορία σου είναι γιατί βρήκες SCR ενώ περίμενες να βρεις triac;

----------


## kobi

Ναι ακριβώς!!! Το αντικατέστησα με το BT152 αλλά δεν δούλεψε? Βραχυκύκλωσα τηνείσοδο με την  έξοδο και δούλεψε κανονικά.Τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει και δεν μειώνει τις στροφές?

----------


## FILMAN

Έχει πάνω κάποια πλήρη ανόρθωση; Λέω μήπως κάποιος ...άλλος έβαλε το SCR

----------


## kobi

Σίγουρα κάποιος έχει βάλει χέρι, γιατί η πλακέτα έχει κάνει ‘μπάμ’.
Σας παραθέτω κάποιες φωτογραφίες. Το μόνο που έχει στην είσοδο(ανάμεσα στα 230 και τον κινητήρα) είναι ένα βαρελάκι που γράφει κάτι νούμεραπυκνωτών. Να πω ότι έχει 4 καλώδια αυτό. Δεν μου κάνει για ανόρθωση. 
DSC03740.jpgDSC03741.jpgDSC03744.jpgDSC03742.jpgDSC03743.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

> Σίγουρα κάποιος έχει βάλει χέρι, γιατί η πλακέτα έχει κάνει ‘μπάμ’.
> Σας παραθέτω κάποιες φωτογραφίες. Το μόνο που έχει στην είσοδο(ανάμεσα στα 230 και τον κινητήρα) είναι ένα βαρελάκι που γράφει κάτι νούμεραπυκνωτών. Να πω ότι έχει 4 καλώδια αυτό. Δεν μου κάνει για ανόρθωση. 
> DSC03740.jpgDSC03741.jpgDSC03744.jpgDSC03742.jpgDSC03743.jpg


Το εξάρτημα που λες είναι φίλτρο παρασίτων. Βγάλε το SCR  και βάλε ένα triac ΒΤΑ12. Δες μήπως έχει βραχυκυκλώσει το diac και δες επίσης αν είναι καμμένο το ποτενσιόμετρο.

----------


## kobi

Το ποτενσιόμετρο το μέτρησα και δεν είναι καμένο. Το diac πώς μπορώ να το δω αν είναικαμένο?

----------


## FILMAN

Έλεγξέ το για βραχυκύκλωμα, αν δεν είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο είναι πολύ πιθανόν να είναι εντάξει.

----------


## kobi

άν βάλω ΒΤ139 αντί για ΒΤΑ12, θα έχω πρόβλημα?

----------


## FILMAN

> άν βάλω ΒΤ139 αντί για ΒΤΑ12, θα έχω πρόβλημα?


Βάλε το.

----------

